# Soft99 & Fusso Coat at Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

*Soft99 & Fusso Coat at Detailed Clean*

*Fusso Coat Dark*
Fusso Coat Dark is mean't to be used on dark colour cars and contains PTFE. The wax can last 12 months.


*Fusso Coat Light*
Fusso Coat Dark is mean't to be used on light colour cars and contains PTFE. The wax can last 12 months.


*Fusso F7 Sealant*
Fusso F7 is the new Fusso F7, an alternative product to Fusso coat dedicated to those who pursuit an easier application. It works just as well on Dark or Light coloured paints and can last 7 months.


*King of Gloss Dark*
King of Gloss Dark creates a thick, heavy gloss coating of synthetic resin that coats your car and gives it the great gloss look of transparent nail polish.


Remember Detailed Clean for all your car care product needs.


----------

